# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield Wade Fishing Report; 12/27/21-1/2/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The past week in Mansfield was a very different kind of winter fishing. In fact it was more like late spring, with air temperature near 88 degrees, and water temps from 72-82 degrees. The water level however was about 6 inches to a foot low which helped. We didn't not find any true Lower Laguna monsters, but had several nice trout between 5-7 pounds, and more redfish than you could shake a stick at. 

With the warming trend we found most of our bites on Down South Lures pure chicken of the c, white ice, and strawberry wine in the super model. They were rigged with weedless 1/16-1/8oz. jig heads. During the early morning and again during feed periods we saw an explosive topwater bite. We fished many different zones and bottoms finding fish in each, but the best was over thigh deep sand pockets. Two days before the front arrived, we figured fish would be ramping up their intake with the approaching artic front, and found a very hard hitting Corky bite. Like all our Port Mansfield trips, all trout and reds were released to fight another day. 

It was a fun week in Mansfield, and we'll be back tomorrow, with hopes that the fall in water temperature and tides will provide a more aggressive trout bite and have some of our next PB's waiting for us. If you have never experienced what the Lower Laguna has to offer give us a call for an experience of a lifetime. 

Open Dates:
Jan 23-25
Feb 22-24

I have to describe one picture. third one down was a baby seahorse found alive in on of our wading nets upon hoping in the boat after a wade. We placed him back in the water and he hurried off to the grass and wrapped around a long blade of turtle grass.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good job Sir!

hopefully those cold front helps y’all find them.


----------

